# burton rulers



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

*rulers*

i bought a pair of rulers about a month ago and and used them at winter park and loved them i spend about half my time in the park and they were extremely comfortable. hope they work for you!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

I just put in my first day on my new Burton Rulers and I'm stoked... I was replacing my 7 year old Burton Sly's, and let tell you boot tech has come along way. Like pillows on my feet, and so much control... the switch literally made me a better rider over night!

Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

Such a comfy boot. SO comfortable! Make sure that you don't rest your board on your boot. They are extremely sensitive to that, at least they were with my first pair. My first pair got completely torn up from the edge of the board, mostly because I was kicking the snow off my board on the lift.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

jamman said:


> Such a comfy boot. SO comfortable! Make sure that you don't rest your board on your boot. They are extremely sensitive to that, at least they were with my first pair. My first pair got completely torn up from the edge of the board, mostly because I was kicking the snow off my board on the lift.


Have to agree with Jamman, VERY COMFORTABLE. I used them all of last year and they worked great!! Looks like Santa delivered this year for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Rulers are fairly stiff (not as stiff as the Driver X), so if that's what you were looking for, then good.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

I bought Burton Ruler myself, they're great.
Couldn't decide if i should go for Burton boxer or Burton ruler but ruler just felt more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

I <3 my burton Rulers. Warm, cool, and I can wear them all day. They're also pretty stiff, and I like 'em stiff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

They only lasted me 1 season. But at least they were comfy and warm.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

jamman said:


> Such a comfy boot. SO comfortable! Make sure that you don't rest your board on your boot. They are extremely sensitive to that, at least they were with my first pair. My first pair got completely torn up from the edge of the board, mostly because I was kicking the snow off my board on the lift.


Although I already posted how comfortable these boots are, I must reinforce jamman's warning to not rest the board on these boots. Mid-day yesterday at the mountain, I look down and noticed that the cable on my right boot is broken and ripped. I'm thinking these pieces of shit, hop on Burton's website to see what kind of warranty I have and notice Burton warning about not covering boots tore up as a result from resting the board. Light bulb goes on and I realize I should have taken jamman's advice when I read the post last month. Oh well, boots still work somewhat but be careful!!


----------

